# FYI - this forum now has mods



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hi group - 
Beccachow and I are now mods of this forum, we'll be around to answer reported posts, and other issues that may arise along the way.

Just wanted to let you know so you won't be surprised if you see us doing things in the forum here.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey all! I look forward to spending time here, and maybe getting some of my own questions answered as well!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

and I'm partial to the photos of all the guard animals.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your promotion Cap'n Becky. It's getting to be a real habit for you.


----------

